# Galan (NNT) Vs Natsu Dragoneel (FT)



## Warlordgab (Apr 10, 2015)

The original idea was a one-sided battle, so I change it to something more balanced



*Vs*



*Location:* Domus Flau
*Distance:* 100m
*Knowledge:* None
*Mindset:* Bloodlust
*Conditions:* Speed Equalized

I changed it so it could match the current debate. Can someon explain to me why the title hasn't changed


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 10, 2015)

Galan doesn't deserve this


----------



## Yak (Apr 10, 2015)

It's a bit early for these kinds of match-ups... man seriously, these manga NNT gets put up against lately are like 600+ chapters in, NNT just barely passed the 100 mark a few weeks ago. Give it more time, guys. Find more balanced match-ups or use characters that have more feats.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2015)

NnT doesn't have any new feats. What was the point of this?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 10, 2015)

He probably doesn't know the scale of their powers

Lurk moar, OP


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 11, 2015)

Imagine said:


> He probably doesn't know the scale of their powers
> 
> Lurk moar, OP



I was looking for a City lvl Vs City lvl fight, but I admit I didn't fully understand the scale of their powers

I apologize


----------



## Tir (Apr 11, 2015)

Galan vs Natsu might be a much better fight.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 11, 2015)

Tir said:


> Galan vs Natsu might be a much better fight.



Galan swings, Natsu's life flashes before his eyes, and he awakens his best form of friendship magic from the whole verse, Galan compliments him "Not many have survived my 'Straight Left' before". Then he swings again and kills Natsu.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 11, 2015)

Can a Mod please close this thread?


----------



## Tir (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Galan swings, Natsu's life flashes before his eyes, and he awakens his best form of friendship magic from the whole verse, Galan compliments him "Not many have survived my 'Straight Left' before". Then he swings again and kills Natsu.



Power of Friendship is strong but Gowther has identified that the Power of Love is the strongest. We know Galan has no love, so Natsu wins via Friendshi


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Galan swings, Natsu's life flashes before his eyes, and he awakens his best form of friendship magic from the whole verse, Galan compliments him "Not many have survived my 'Straight Left' before". Then he swings again and kills Natsu.


Nope, current natsu is on a similar level to the sins (speed apart)
Ofc galan and hendricksen are a tad higher by no selling small City level attacks but galan isnt winning with a casual swing unless the same can be said about him fighting mel
Magic games natsu gets easily oneshotted,tho


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Nope, *current natsu is on a similar level to the sins (speed apart)*
> 
> Ofc galan and hendricksen are a tad higher by no selling small City level attacks but galan isnt winning with a casual swing unless the same can be said about him fighting mel
> Magic games natsu gets easily oneshotted,tho



So Galan two shots 

He just decimated Mel w/ Clones and Demon Power, and Diane with a casual warm up exercise


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 11, 2015)

Loses to Yamamoto, but wins Natsu.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 11, 2015)

> Nope, current natsu is on a similar level to the sins (speed apart)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 11, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


>


>casually one shotted post skip bluenote
>Who tanked bl hits from tenrou gildarts in the pre skip
No matter how you cut it He should be able to perform gildarts bfr punch level while serious
Granted the Sins are casually on this level so the notion is indeed wrong


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 11, 2015)

Wonder why so many find hard to believe Natsu casually pulled a small city level attack? It seems hatred do blind people


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 11, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Wonder why so many find hard to believe Natsu casually pulled a small city level attack? It seems hatred do blind people



None of that matters. Melodias is *casually* small city, and couldn't do jack even with his demon form, sacred treasure, and back up from other sins. Galan literally deflected a Gideon Strike from Diane with a casual kick....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 11, 2015)

Galen wrecks him hard


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 11, 2015)

There is a huge gap between being small City level with an unknown level of seriouness and "i can utterly no sell my verse small City level attacks"
You should wait and see how natsu stacks against gray (Who _might_ be silver level by now)
Before doing anything like this.
Otherwise you are kinda putting a bit weaker BOS mel against galan


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 11, 2015)

inb4 Fairy Tail goes Naruto on us and escalates its characters to country level out of nowhere.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 11, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> inb4 Fairy Tail goes Naruto on us and escalates its characters to country level out of nowhere.



Please god no.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm not sure if FT will pull a Naruto on us :sweat but now I agree with *iwandesu*. I think it'll be better if we see what happens next FT chapter


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Please god no.



Better than someone claiming that Fairy Tail is a work of art, and one of the best things to ever be produced in terms of media.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 11, 2015)

Well it is art 

Fairly well drawn too tbh compared to a lot of manga


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 11, 2015)

True. 

Too bad it's shit in most everything else.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 11, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Well it is art
> 
> Fairly well drawn too tbh compared to a lot of manga


mashima art is indeed better than your random mangaka thug.
but he is still far from being one of the top tiers


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 11, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> inb4 Fairy Tail goes Naruto on us and escalates its characters to country level out of nowhere.



Ugh, there are plenty of beings, magic, etc said to be able to destroy a country in verse.
Acno, etherion, etc.
I think deliora was also mentioned in his prine.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 11, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Well it is art
> 
> Fairly well drawn too tbh compared to a lot of manga


That in comparison to the rest of Shounen Jump?

Cause that ain't a tall bar to meet.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 11, 2015)

Country level Natsu won't change shit

Akira Kongou still punches him into oblivion


----------



## manidk (Apr 11, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Country level Natsu won't change shit
> 
> Akira Kongou still punches him into oblivion



He would do it properly.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2015)

Tbh I could solo FT.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 12, 2015)

Regicide said:


> That in comparison to the rest of Shounen Jump?
> 
> Cause that ain't a tall bar to meet.



Since when was FT in Jump?


----------



## Regicide (Apr 12, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Since when was FT in Jump?


Oh right, FT is Kodansha.

Can barely distinguish between weekly shounen publishers at this point.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2015)

Magina with that lie. 
+1 for effort.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 12, 2015)

Imagine said:


> You're my friend tho
> 
> My best best friend



Oh...well then


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2015)

Black wait


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Yeah,unless you can say how strong those punches are that's basically useless comparison to have.
> ]


Not really.
This feat goes to show natsu>>tenrou gildarts.
Claiming he cant perform gildarts serious feats while serious or in LFD mode for example is ludicrous


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 12, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Galan doesn't deserve this


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 12, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Not really.
> This feat goes to show natsu>>tenrou gildarts.
> Claiming he cant perform gildarts serious feats while serious or in LFD mode for example is ludicrous



Isn't Natsu casually small-city level for one-shotting a stronger version of Bluenote, who previously took a small-city level technique to defeat? :


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Isn't Natsu casually small-city level for one-shotting a stronger version of Bluenote, who previously took a small-city level technique to defeat? :


nah this is just raw non sequitur.
just because he was defeated by a small city tecnique doesn't means a high end town level couldn't do the same 
which is what sherlock seems to think i was implying.
this feat only serves to give us a rough ballpark to where natsu sits powerwise (aka well above tenrou gildarts) 
which is enough to scalle his own serious ougis in base to the strength of gildarts allmight punch.
but that's about it for now, imo


----------



## Lucy75 (Apr 12, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> nah this is just raw non sequitur.
> just because he was defeated by a small city tecnique doesn't means a high end town level couldn't do the same
> which is what sherlock seems to think i was implying.
> this feat only serves to give us a rough ballpark to where natsu sits powerwise (aka well above tenrou gildarts)
> ...


So current natsu would be small city+ in dc with town level dura right?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> So current natsu would be small city+ in dc with town level dura right?


i... suppose(town level+ because he is above gil but yeah...)
at least until he faces something stronger than his LFD roar or wathever serious ougi he has in base now
i really can't be assed to think of a proper reasoning to why natsu durability should be at dragons and immortal mode hades level 
zenath and ft supporters can be my guests and tell me one,tho


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 13, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Not really.
> This feat goes to show natsu>>tenrou gildarts.
> Claiming he cant perform gildarts serious feats while serious or in LFD mode for example is ludicrous



Its not. 

His normal feats doesn't get scaling of Gildarts serious feat.Yes his casual punches are probably higher than Pre-TS Gildarts casual punch which will probably make him what? Double digit town level? But his LFD is still at best what he performed in Tenrou Island (4 Megaton was it?) . And his casual Flame roar are still way below that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Its not.
> 
> His normal feats doesn't get scaling of Gildarts serious feat.Yes his casual punches are probably higher than Pre-TS Gildarts casual punch which will probably make him what? Double digit town level? But his LFD is still at best what he performed in Tenrou Island (4 Megaton was it?) . And his casual Flame roar are still way below that.


Wot ?
Gildarts was serious The whole fight.
Bluenote had nearly killed his daughter and you could see his fucking veins blasting through his head.
Yet He didnt one shot hum.
Which a fucking around natsu did.
You are Just denying basic powerscalling we apply to any verse


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 13, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Wot ?
> Gildarts was serious The whole fight.
> Bluenote had nearly killed his daughter and you could see his fucking veins blasting through his head.
> Yet He didnt one shot hum.
> ...




Just cause Gildarts was serious doesn't mean he was using his strongest attacks from the start.
For example,Zoro could use Asura from the very beginning from his fight against Kaku. He didn't. Instead he battled around. Doesn't mean he wasn't serious just that he wasn't using his strongest attacks.Natsu here used his second strongest attack from the very first.
He was angry. Boo-fucking-hoo.Give himself a medal.
He didn't know he even had a daughter at that point.
I already gave him basic powerscalling that applies to him. Just not wanking him. 
As I have said even if he is currently as strong as Gildarts he still falls within the DC I said.Normal attack double digit kiloton. LFD is Tenrou Island level & his normal roar substantially lower than LFD by an unknown amount still its his second strongest attack.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Just cause Gildarts was serious doesn't mean he was using his strongest attacks from the start.
> For example,Zoro could use Asura from the very beginning from his fight against Kaku. He didn't. Instead he battled around. Doesn't mean he wasn't serious just that he wasn't using his strongest attacks.Natsu here used his second strongest attack from the very first.




>casual dragon roar 
>natsu second strongest technique
>when he has countless of dm tecniques that utterly shits on it
sure, why not.
also i'm not saying he used his strongest tecniques from the get go, i'm saying natsu casual attack faired well better than his blows


> [*]He was angry. Boo-fucking-hoo.Give himself a medal.


more serious than what natsu was that's for sure


> [*]He didn't know he even had a daughter at that point.


yep, my mistake i will give you that



> [*]I already gave him basic powerscalling that applies to him. Just not wanking him.
> [*]As I have said even if he is currently as strong as Gildarts he still falls within the DC I said.Normal attack double digit kiloton.


not wanking him and as i've already said i agree with only his most serious tecniques getting the same of a weaker character ones.
because this is what powerscalling stands for.
otherwise you could say no one besides characters with better calced feats can get zoro 3000 pounds scalling because it is zoro strongest tecnique and only his 



> LFD is Tenrou Island level & his normal roar substantially lower than LFD by an unknown amount still its his second strongest attack.



i'm... not enterely sure what do you mean with this
but no, base roar is not natsu second strongest tecnique
and his LFD roar from tenrou is a one time powerup that we have no way to properly gauge


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm wondering if we were to apply this same logic and/or same argument to powerscale a One Piece character or a NNT character, whould Sherlock try as hard as he's trying now to prove it false?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 13, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I'm wondering if we were to apply this same logic and/or same argument to powerscale a One Piece character or a NNT character, would Sherlock try as hard as he's trying now to prove it false?


Are you mad Galan gives Natsu a Colonoscopy?


----------

